# Win 7 Netzwerknamen ändern geht nicht XD



## Eyezz_Only (2. Januar 2011)

*Win 7 Netzwerknamen ändern geht nicht XD*

Tagchens.

Bin grade n bissel am Verzweifeln XD und noch seit 1 Woche neu in Windows 7.

Folgendermaßen siehts bei mir aus:

PC->LANKABEL->Notebook->Internet (UMTS)

So. Nu hab ich auf dem Notebook, wenn ich auf das Netzwerksymbol klicke die Anzeige "nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk"

Ich will diesen Namen in "ZuHauseLAN" ändern, jedoch geht das einfach nicht!

Im Netzwerk und Freigabecenter klicke ich auf dieses Symbol wo ich einen anderen Netzwerknamen und sogar ein Netzwerksymbol aussuchen kann, aber weder eine Eingabe wird angenommen (Text markieren ist das Einzigste was funktioniert^^), noch eine Symbolauswahl wird angezeigt. Den Button Ändern o.Ä. gibt es nicht...

Hab schon das halbe Internet durchsucht, aber nix hat geholfen. Die andere Hälfte schaffe ich nicht mehr ohne Win7 aus dem virtuellen Fenster zu werfen^^.

Hab ich da was übersehen? Muss da ein Haken irgendwo gemacht werden, das ich im Stande bin das zu ändern?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus...

MfG


----------



## grue (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Netzwerknamen ändern geht nicht XD*

Erstens ist es fraglich, ob das so überhaupt funktioniert, weil sich MS das mit ICS nicht so vorgestellt hat.

Using ICS (Internet Connection Sharing)

Um zwei PCs ohne Hub oder Switch zu verbinden, brauchst du in jedem Fall ein Crossover-Kabel. Mit einem normalen LAN-Kabel geht das nicht. Auf dem Notebook muß ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) aktiv sein, was ganz eigene Probleme mit sich bringt, aber das ist ein anderer Schnack. Der PC muß auf DHCP konfiguriert sein.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Netzwerknamen ändern geht nicht XD*

Also zum Verständnis: Das ist ein Crossover-Kabel.
Alles funktioniert auch, also ICS ist auch aktiv. Beide PCs kommen ins Internet dank statischen IPs.

DHCP ist auch nicht nötig bei meinem System / Aufbau ehrlich gesagt. Nur diese beiden dürfen ins Internet bei mir.

Nur den Netzwerknamen will ich ändern, mehr gar nicht.
Ich frage mich nur warum dies nicht funktioniert.
Wieso bietet mir Windos 7 dann überhaupt diese Option an, ohne eine eigentliche Änderung zuzulassen?


----------



## Kjyjan (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Netzwerknamen ändern geht nicht XD*

Also die Netzwerkfreigabe, also des Inets ,funktioniert bei den meisten Netzwerkkarten auch mit normalen Lankabel ohne Crossover, jedenfall bei mir funzt es immer. Ich hab meine XBox immer über Netzwerksharing dran.


----------



## W111 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Netzwerknamen ändern geht nicht XD*

Guten Morgen,

ich verstehe das so, dass technisch alles funktioniert und lediglich eine Umbenennung des aktiven Netzwerk erfolgen soll ?

siehe Anhang


----------



## Eyezz_Only (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Netzwerknamen ändern geht nicht XD*

Boah endlich! Endlich einer, der meinen ersten Post mal RICHTIG gelesen hat hihi

Das Problem was ich aber habe:

Der Ändern-Button für das Symbol existiert schonmal gar nicht.

Jegliche Eingabe im Textfeld wird annulliert, d.h. man kann Tippen was man will, es ändert sich nix am Namen. Alles bleibt so im Feld. Ausser Text markieren, kann ich da nix weiter machen.

Was ich grade bemerkt habe, für meine UMTS-Verbindung gehts alles, aber eben nicht für die Netzwerkverbindung ...Komisch komisch.

Hab ich nur was übersehen? Muss irgendwo noch ein Haken rein irgendwo in einer versteckten Einstellung oider so die ich noch nicht gefunden habe?


----------



## W111 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Netzwerknamen ändern geht nicht XD*

Grundsätzlich kannst du die "_nicht identifizierte Netzwerke_" nicht umbenennen

Das *Lan* und *WWAN* (hier UMTS als quasi Wlan) müssen beide identifiziert werden, nur dann kannst du die Bezeichnung "*ZuHauseLan*" eingeben

Ich kann deine Konstellation imo nicht reproduzieren, da mein Thinkpad zwar WWAN hat aber kein WIN drauf ist.

ein ähnliches Szenario:
wenn ich in einem PC mit Win7 Premium x64 zwei Verbindungen (*LAN* Cisco VW-Router statische IPs und Wlan über Netgear *Wlan* Router, getrennte Netze) verfügbar habe, identifiziert Win7 (Premium) sämtliche Verbindungen sauber;

Der Netgear routet dann das "Internetsignal" (bezogen über eine statische IP von einem switch, ohne Einwahl/Zugangsdaten) per *Wlan*; (funktioniert aber auch mit einem Repeater und statischen IPs am selben switch).

Parallel dazu steht ja die *Lan* Verbindung mit statischen IPs (TCP/IP Protokoll bietet unter _alternative Konfiguration_ Optionen DHCP/statisch)

Nach der kurzen Identifizierungsroutine (siehe Anhang) werden beide Verbindungen im _Freigabecenter_ zusammengeführt und als "_identifiziertes Arbeitsplatznetzwerk_" ausgewiesen (so wie in den anklickbaren Optionen gesetzt und über das Symbol benannt)

Du musst nochmal deine Verbindungen durchgehen, soweit dir der Ausweis "*ZuHauseLan*" wichtig ist, alternativ in der Computerverwaltung die Sicherheitsrichtlinien zur Identifizierung anpassen, was mit Win7 Home Premium (im Gegensatz zu Pro/Ult) eher benutzunfreundlich lösbar ist.

Ergänzung:
nachdem mein Frauchen mich gerade zum Lidl "geknechtet" hat, hier noch ergänzende Info

Ich habe jetzt mal den Win7 Prem PC auf Wlan mit MS Internetfreigabe eingestellt und an die Lan Verbindung mit einem notebook verbunden (siehe screen 3, wie bei dir) ob per DHCP oder statische IP, bisher keine Identifikation, wobei in beiden Varianten alles funktioniert, auch ein kleiner switch anstatt Crossover ändert nichts.

Das scheint nun in etwa deine Konstellation zu sein und Win7 interpretiert das "Durchschleifen" des Internet per MS ICS nicht als "Netzwerk" (was es ja auch nicht ist), da auch mit einem kleinen switch und zwei zusätzlichen PCs keine Änderung zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Netzwerknamen ändern geht nicht XD*

Scheint wohl so als müsse man damit wohl "leben".

Naja es gibt Schlimmeres...Kabelbrand im Herzschrittmacher zB...

Naja, ich dachte, ich kann es ändern, aber ich dachte auch ich hätte nur irgendwo etwas übersehen o.Ä.

Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe...


----------



## Eyezz_Only (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Netzwerknamen ändern geht nicht XD*

XD Doppelpost...(Dieser hier kann gelöscht werden)


----------



## tif (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Netzwerknamen ändern geht nicht XD*

Hatte das gleiche Problem (vermutlich weil ich vor ein paar Tagen die IP meines Routers und die meines Rechners geändert hab).

So konnte ich es lösen:

- Systemeigenschaften (Computer - Eigenschaften oder Windows + Pause drücken, dann Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen)
- Reiter Computername - Button "Netzwerk-ID" wählen
- "Dieser Computer wird privat verwendet und gehört nicht zu einem Firmennetzwerk" wählen und weiter

Nach einem anschließenden Neustart konnte ich den Typ des Netzwerks wieder auf Heimnetzwerk stellen und auch das Icon und den Namen des Netzwerks wieder wie gewohnt ändern.


----------



## PMaff (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win 7 Netzwerknamen ändern geht nicht XD*



tif schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem (vermutlich weil ich vor ein paar Tagen die IP meines Routers und die meines Rechners geändert hab).
> 
> So konnte ich es lösen:
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, daß ich diesen alten Thread reaktiviere, aber ich habe genau das gleiche Problem.
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit und ich bin als Administrator angemeldet.

Die obige Lösung funktioniert nicht bei mir.

Nach dem Reboot meint Windows, daß ich immer noch in einem Firmennetzwerk bin und das Umbenennen geht nicht. 
NetzwerknameProblem.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen


----------

